# Brasília, a Capital da Arquitetura e símbolo de Planejamento



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

No período de 16 à 21/10/2019 estive em visita à cidade de Brasília, onde conheci vários lugares, porém, a cidade é bem grande sendo impossível conhecer grande parte dos lugares em tão pouco tempo.

Os prédios públicos dos Três Poderes são os mais atrativos (Congresso, Palácio do Planalto e Supremo Tribunal Federal), e não só pela arquitetura moderna e inovadora dos prédios, mas também pelos seus ambientes internos que são demasiadamente charmosos e demasiadamente interessantes. 

Fiquei hospedado no Hotel Sant Moritz que fica no Setor Hoteleiro Norte, e entre os lugares que conheci relaciono os seguintes:
01 Congresso Nacional;
02 Pavilhão Nacional;
03 Supremo Tribunal Federal;
04 Palácio do Planalto;
05 Parque da Cidade;
06 Catedral Metropolitana Nossa Senhora Aparecida;
07 Pontão do Lago Sul;
08 Ponte Juscelino Kubitschek
09 Memorial Jorge Teixeira (não entrei, mas falaram muito bem do local);
10 Torre de TV (estava fechada para reforma);
11 Teatro Nacional (estava fechado);
12 Esplanada dos Ministérios;
13 Palácio da Alvorada;
14 Santuário Dom Bosco.

*FOTOGRAFIAS *

01 SANT MORITS HOTEL (SETOR HOTELEIRO NORTE)








SáimonRio©2019

02 CONGRESSO NACIONAL 








SáimonRio©2019

03








SáimonRio©2019

04








SáimonRio©2019

05








SáimonRio©2019

06








SáimonRio©2019

07








SáimonRio©2019

08








SáimonRio©2019

09 SALÃO NOBRE DO SENADO - FICA DENTRO DO MUSEU ITAMAR FRANCO (USADO PARA RECEBER AUTORIDADES INCLUSIVE CHEFES DE ESTADO)








SáimonRio©2019

10 Primeiro plenário do Senado Federal do Brasil utilizado no Rio de Janeiro








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





11








SáimonRio©2019

12








SáimonRio©2019

13








SáimonRio©2019

14 SALÃO NEGRO (FICA NO MEIO DO CONGRESSO ENTRE O SENADO E A CÂMARA)








SáimonRio©2019

15








SáimonRio©2019

16 SALÃO NOBRE DA CÂMARA (USADO PARA RECEBER AUTORIDADES INCLUSIVE CHEFES DE ESTADO)








SáimonRio©2019

17








SáimonRio©2019

18 SALÃO VERDE (onde ficam a maior parte da imprensa)








SáimonRio©2019

19 Maquete do Congresso Nacional com seus vários anexos








SáimonRio©2019

20 Anjo sem asa do Salão Verde








SáimonRio©2019

21








SáimonRio©2019

22








SáimonRio©2019

23








SáimonRio©2019

24 PLENÁRIO DO SENADO FEDERAL 








SáimonRio©2019

25








SáimonRio©2019

26








SáimonRio©2019

27 Túnel do Tempo - Liga o Congresso a um de seus Anexos








SáimonRio©2019

28 PLENÁRIO DA CÂMARA DOS DEPUTADOS








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





29 PANTEÃO DA PÁTRIA TANCREDO NEVES
_PANTEÃO (em grego clássico: πάν; transl.: pan , "todo"; e em grego clássico: θεον; transl.: théos , "deus") significa literalmente o conjunto de deuses de determinada religião. Eventualmente, o termo "panteão" passou a significar tanto o conjunto de deuses quanto o templo específico a eles devotado. Atualmente, o "panteão" é o termo designado para um mausoléu que abriga os restos mortais de diversas pessoas notáveis._








SáimonRio©2019

30








SáimonRio©2019

31








SáimonRio©2019

32








SáimonRio©2019

33 PAVILHÃO NACIONAL 








SáimonRio©2019

34








SáimonRio©2019

35 SUPREMO TRIBUNAL FEDERAL 








SáimonRio©2019

36








SáimonRio©2019

37








SáimonRio©2019

38








SáimonRio©2019

39








SáimonRio©2019

40








SáimonRio©2019

41








SáimonRio©2019

42








SáimonRio©2019

43








SáimonRio©2019

44








SáimonRio©2019

45








SáimonRio©2019

46 Túnel que liga o Anexo I do STF à sede da Corte onde fica o Gabinete do Presidente e o Plenário








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





59








SáimonRio©2019

60








SáimonRio©2019

61








SáimonRio©2019

62








SáimonRio©2019

63








SáimonRio©2019

64








SáimonRio©2019

65 O supremo teve um ministro carpinteiro que teve algumas de suas obras de arte doadas pela esposa ao Supremo








SáimonRio©2019

66 Lugar utilizado geralmente pelos advogados para fazer a sustentação oral








SáimonRio©2019

67 Constituição Republicana assinada pelos constituintes... Existem poucos outros exemplares nas sedes dos demais Poderes








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





68








SáimonRio©2019

69 Depois de visitar vários ambientes a partir do Anexo I a gente termina o passeio saindo pelos fundos do prédio principal (Sede)








SáimonRio©2019

70 PALÁCIO DA ALVORADA - RESIDÊNCIA OFICIAL DO PRESIDENTE DA REPÚBLICA








SáimonRio©2019

VÍDEO 





71 Fosso que limita o acesso








SáimonRio©2019

72 Portaria privativa do Presidente da República. Aqui ele é pego pelos repórteres que ficam de plantão embaixo destes pés de manga








SáimonRio©2019

73 








SáimonRio©2019

74








SáimonRio©2019

75








SáimonRio©2019

76 








SáimonRio©2019

77








SáimonRio©2019

78 SANTUÁRIO DOM BOSCO








SáimonRio©2019

79








SáimonRio©2019

80








SáimonRio©2019

81 PONTE JUSCELINO KUBITSCHEK








SáimonRio©2019

82








SáimonRio©2019

83 MEMORIAL JK








SáimonRio©2019

84








SáimonRio©2019

85








SáimonRio©2019

86








SáimonRio©2019

87








SáimonRio©2019

88 VISTA DO PLANO PILOTO A PARTIR DO HOTEL 








SáimonRio©2019

89 EMBAIXADA DA ÍNDIA








SáimonRio©2019

90








SáimonRio©2019

91 PARQUE DONA SARAH KUBITSCHEK








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





92








SáimonRio©2019

93








SáimonRio©2019

94








SáimonRio©2019

95 TORRE DE TV








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





96 LETREIRO DE BRASÍLIA








SáimonRio©2019

97








SáimonRio©2019

98 VISTA DO BANCO CENTRAL A PARTIR DO PONTAL DO LAGO SUL








SáimonRio©2019

99 PONTÃO DO LAGO SUL








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





100








SáimonRio©2019

101








SáimonRio©2019

102








SáimonRio©2019

103








SáimonRio©2019

104 Passeio do Lancha








SáimonRio©2019

105








SáimonRio©2019

106








SáimonRio©2019

107








SáimonRio©2019

108








SáimonRio©2019

109








SáimonRio©2019

110 PASSEIO DE LANCHA - PONTE JUSCELINO KUBITSCHEK








SáimonRio©2019

111








SáimonRio©2019

112 PÔR-DO-SOL NO LAGO PARANOÁ








SáimonRio©2019

113








SáimonRio©2019

114








SáimonRio©2019

115








SáimonRio©2019

116 PALÁCIO DO PLANALTO








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO* 





117








SáimonRio©2019

118








SáimonRio©2019

119








SáimonRio©2019

120








SáimonRio©2019

121








SáimonRio©2019

122








SáimonRio©2019

123 Quarto andar do Planalto (início do passeio)








SáimonRio©2019

124








SáimonRio©2019

125 Segundo andar








SáimonRio©2019

126








SáimonRio©2019

127








SáimonRio©2019

128








SáimonRio©2019

129 Assim como a rampa externa o parlatório é de uso exclusivo do Presidente da República e seus convidados








SáimonRio©2019

130








SáimonRio©2019

131








SáimonRio©2019

132 Salão de reuniões - geralmente com Governadores








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





133








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





134 Mezanino/terceiro andar








SáimonRio©2019

135








SáimonRio©2019

136








SáimonRio©2019

137








SáimonRio©2019

138 Todos os vidros do Planalto e demais prédios públicos principais dos Três Poderes são blindados








SáimonRio©2019

139








SáimonRio©2019

140 Gabinete do Presidente da República








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO*





141








SáimonRio©2019

142








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





143








SáimonRio©2019

144 TEATRO NACIONAL DE BRASÍLIA








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





145








SáimonRio©2019

146








SáimonRio©2019

147








SáimonRio©2019

148








SáimonRio©2019

149








SáimonRio©2019

150








SáimonRio©2019

151 BIBLIOTECA NACIONAL 








SáimonRio©2019

152








SáimonRio©2019

153 MUSEU NACIONAL 








SáimonRio©2019

154








SáimonRio©2019

155 CATEDRAL METROPOLITANA DE BRASÍLIA NOSSA SENHORA APARECIDA








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





156








SáimonRio©2019

157








SáimonRio©2019

158








SáimonRio©2019

159








SáimonRio©2019

158








SáimonRio©2019

159








SáimonRio©2019

160








SáimonRio©2019


*VÍDEO *





161








SáimonRio©2019

162








SáimonRio©2019

163








SáimonRio©2019

164 PALÁCIO DO ITAMARATY - MINISTÉRIO DAS RELAÇÕES EXTERIORES








SáimonRio©2019

165








SáimonRio©2019

166








SáimonRio©2019

167 CONGRESSO NACIONAL 








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





168








SáimonRio©2019

169








SáimonRio©2019

170








SáimonRio©2019

171








SáimonRio©2019

172








SáimonRio©2019

173








SáimonRio©2019

174 PALÁCIO DA JUSTIÇA - MINISTÉRIO DA JUSTIÇA E SEGURANÇA PÚBLICA








SáimonRio©2019


*VÍDEO *





175








SáimonRio©2019

176








SáimonRio©2019

177








SáimonRio©2019

178








SáimonRio©2019

179 SHOPPING CONJUNTO NACIONAL, SETOR HOTELEIRO NORTE E TEATRO NACIONAL 








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *





180 AEROPORTO INTERNACIONAL DE BRASÍLIA - JUSCELINO KUBITSCHEK








SáimonRio©2019

181








SáimonRio©2019


*FOTOS PANORÂMICAS*
182 MUSEU ITAMAR FRANCO








SáimonRio©2019

183 SALÃO NEGRO DO CONGRESSO








SáimonRio©2019

184 SALÃO VERDE DO CONGRESSO








SáimonRio©2019

185 SENADO FEDERAL 








SáimonRio©2019

186 CÂMARA DOS DEPUTADOS








SáimonRio©2019

187 SUPREMO TRIBUNAL FEDERAL (ANEXOS E A SEDE À DIREITA)








SáimonRio©2019

188








SáimonRio©2019

189








SáimonRio©2019

190 PLENÁRIO DO SUPREMO TRIBUNAL FEDERAL 








SáimonRio©2019

191








SáimonRio©2019

192 FUNDOS DO PRÉDIO PRINCIPAL DO SUPREMO








SáimonRio©2019

193








SáimonRio©2019

194 SANTUÁRIO DOM BOSCO








SáimonRio©2019

195 PARQUE SARAH KUBITSCHEK








SáimonRio©2019

196








SáimonRio©2019

197 PONTÃO DO LAGO SUL








SáimonRio©2019

198








SáimonRio©2019

199 PALÁCIO DO PLANALTO








SáimonRio©2019

200








SáimonRio©2019

201








SáimonRio©2019

202








SáimonRio©2019

203








SáimonRio©2019

204 PALÁCIO DA JUSTIÇA








SáimonRio©2019

205








SáimonRio©2019

*VÍDEO *


----------



## maginot (Jun 16, 2017)

Adorei as fotos!!!!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Que delícia, você e esse passeio.

Adoro Brasília, pena que seja tão mal cuidada e mal mantida.


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

E pensar que eu cheguei a acreditar que essas casas começariam a exercer suas funções de representar o povo e às aspirações desse país...
Enfim, embora não teria estômago para visitar esses lugares hoje o registro ficou bacana. 
Como thread está ótimo!


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Em primeiro lugar, levei 35 minutos sem ar, tentando encontrar o meu chao, o meu cantinho na sala, o meu ser, tentando entender as sensacoes e sentimentos que meu corpinho sentia e experimentava enquanto visualizava o apresentador.
Quanta saude, quanta educacao, quanta seguranca, quanta fazenda, quando desenvolvimento social!!!
Como disse o Rio Atrato: Que delicia!
Depois desse momento inicial de deslumbramento, pude comecar a prestar atencao na cidade.
Alias, a cidade e' muito impressionante e parece estar melhor cuidada.


----------



## emerson_nb (Dec 3, 2010)

Parabéns pelo thread, Saimon! Suas fotografias estão ótimas!!!


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

maginot said:


> Adorei as fotos!!!!


Opa, valeu mano


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

Rio atrato said:


> Que delícia, você e esse passeio.
> 
> Adoro Brasília, pena que seja tão mal cuidada e mal mantida.


Wow! Valeu pelo "delícia"


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

Mr.Falcon said:


> E pensar que eu cheguei a acreditar que essas casas começariam a exercer suas funções de representar o povo e às aspirações desse país...
> Enfim, embora não teria estômago para visitar esses lugares hoje o registro ficou bacana.
> Como thread está ótimo!


Entendo seu sentimento de insatisfação, e saiba que é generalizado... É temerário o rumo que o Brasil está tomando... Apesar de tudo achei gentil o elogio às fotos, muito obrigado


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

legal said:


> Em primeiro lugar, levei 35 minutos sem ar, tentando encontrar o meu chao, o meu cantinho na sala, o meu ser, tentando entender as sensacoes e sentimentos que meu corpinho sentia e experimentava enquanto visualizava o apresentador.
> Quanta saude, quanta educacao, quanta seguranca, quanta fazenda, quando desenvolvimento social!!!
> Como disse o Rio Atrato: Que delicia!
> Depois desse momento inicial de deslumbramento, pude comecar a prestar atencao na cidade.
> Alias, a cidade e' muito impressionante e parece estar melhor cuidada.


Woooow! Que lisonjeiro! Muito obrigado mesmo "Legal" por suas gentis palavras


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

emerson_nb said:


> Parabéns pelo thread, Saimon! Suas fotografias estão ótimas!!!


Brigadão Emerson!


----------



## RenanCavalini (Jan 18, 2012)

Pra uma capital federal, está tudo mal conservado, exceto por dentro, por fora, cheio de infiltrações no concreto armado, mato nascendo no calçamento, precisa de uma reforma geral na praça dos três poderes, pra não dizer outra coisa. Quanto as fotos ficaram ótimas.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

TBM ACHEI A MESMA COISA ... BRASILIA TA MUITO MAL CONSERVADA.. 

com tanto dinheiro rolando solto por ai bem que esses politicos de merda poderiam deixar a capital federal um brilho ... 


mas mesmo assim BRASILIA é BRASILIA .... igual o Rio de Janeiro ... mesmo com esse desgoverno que tomou conta do pais consegue manter seu charme e beleza e grandiosidade... 



ORGULHO DA NOSSA CAPITAL ... BRASILIA é lindaaaa 



E SEU THREAD FICOU BABADééééééééérrimooooooo ... 



BABADO E CONFUSAO ... ADOROOOOOO 



ameiiiii demais ... otimo fotografo ... parabens .. arrazou nas fotos ...


----------



## Bruno GV (Jan 24, 2008)

Meu Deus, que homi, digo cidade! O plano piloto tá lindo nas fotos!


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

:hmm:
Impressão minha ou rolou um cover nostálgico do Nossas Fotos nessa thread? :lol::lol:

Hahaha mas de todo modo isso nao tira o mérito de que as fotos estao muito boas. Com videos narrativos... Thread bem montada e tudo muito bem explicado.

Parabéns!


----------



## Jailan Rodrigo (Aug 10, 2012)

Caraca... Incrível a qualidade das fotos e do material apresentado. o vídeo então... Melhor que muitos programas de viagens de TV paga... Parabéns pelo belo trabalho Saímon Rio. 
Quanto a cidade, visualmente não me agrada e só estive ai de passagem mas pretendo em breve, fazer um city tour desses também.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Excelentes fotos!!! parabéns!!!!


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

RenanCavalini said:


> Pra uma capital federal, está tudo mal conservado, exceto por dentro, por fora, cheio de infiltrações no concreto armado, mato nascendo no calçamento, precisa de uma reforma geral na praça dos três poderes, pra não dizer outra coisa. Quanto as fotos ficaram ótimas.


Valeu Renan! Também tive a mesma percepção quanto à Praça dos Três Poderes.


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

raul lopes said:


> TBM ACHEI A MESMA COISA ... BRASILIA TA MUITO MAL CONSERVADA..
> 
> com tanto dinheiro rolando solto por ai bem que esses politicos de merda poderiam deixar a capital federal um brilho ...
> 
> ...


Raul Lopes, muito obrigado pelo comentário. E concordo quando diz que apesar de tanto dinheiro público circulando na local chega realmente ser incoerente a falta de manutenção em alguns pontos.


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

Bruno GV said:


> Meu Deus, que homi, digo cidade! O plano piloto tá lindo nas fotos!


   Valeu Bruno! Abraço.


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

Jdolci said:


> :hmm:
> Impressão minha ou rolou um cover nostálgico do Nossas Fotos nessa thread? :lol::lol:
> 
> Hahaha mas de todo modo isso nao tira o mérito de que as fotos estao muito boas. Com videos narrativos... Thread bem montada e tudo muito bem explicado.
> ...


Obrigado Jdolci


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

Jailan Rodrigo said:


> Caraca... Incrível a qualidade das fotos e do material apresentado. o vídeo então... Melhor que muitos programas de viagens de TV paga... Parabéns pelo belo trabalho Saímon Rio.
> Quanto a cidade, visualmente não me agrada e só estive ai de passagem mas pretendo em breve, fazer um city tour desses também.


Que lisonjeiro Jailan! Muito gentil seu comentário. Abraço!


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

cassianoitu said:


> Excelentes fotos!!! parabéns!!!!


Obrigado cassianoitu


----------



## bsbals (Jan 23, 2009)

pena q veio na época seca, agora já está tudo verde e bem mais bonito


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

96 LETREIRO DE BRASÍLIA








SáimonRio©2019


Que cidade gostosa, meu Deus. Parabéns pelo thread, Sáimon!


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Nababesco said:


> 96 LETREIRO DE BRASÍLIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duas horas depois:
"Ah e'... tem um letreiro na foto...."


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

legal said:


> Duas horas depois:
> "Ah e'... tem um letreiro na foto...."



Que letreiro? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

^^
Espera duas horas!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

As fotos ficaram muito boas, parabéns Saimon.


----------



## pevigs (Jul 5, 2008)

Sensacional.


----------



## Fortescue (Nov 2, 2007)

Que delícia de Thread!!
Adorei as fotos e amo minha cidade.. Parabéns pelo ótimo trabalho, Saimon!!
Infelizmente há muito o que se revitalizar por aqui mesmo, mas espero que tenha curtido os passeios!!


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

bsbals said:


> pena q veio na época seca, agora já está tudo verde e bem mais bonito


Verdade cara... Estava tudo muito seco. Quando vim embora que começou a chover.


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

Nababesco said:


> Que cidade gostosa, meu Deus. Parabéns pelo thread, Sáimon!


Poxa, obrigado


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

legal said:


> Duas horas depois:
> "Ah e'... tem um letreiro na foto...."


:lol:


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> As fotos ficaram muito boas, parabéns Saimon.


Opa, valeu cara


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

pevigs said:


> Sensacional.


valeu Pevigs


----------



## SRioPVH (Aug 13, 2009)

Fortescue said:


> Que delícia de Thread!!
> Adorei as fotos e amo minha cidade.. Parabéns pelo ótimo trabalho, Saimon!!
> Infelizmente há muito o que se revitalizar por aqui mesmo, mas espero que tenha curtido os passeios!!


Vou ficar na torcida para que revitalizem logo essa cidade. Gostei muito dela, e certamente vou adorar vê-la ainda melhor


----------



## Prado (Mar 21, 2006)

Que thread lindo! Imagens de bom gosto, com muita qualidade! Morei em Brasília e confesso que não acho a cidade bonita nem agradável, mas é inegável a existência de alguns espaços bacanas, que foram muito bem retratados. Parabéns!


----------



## Rafael_Rosato (Jan 22, 2008)

Podia ter avisado que viria (já que participamos dos tópicos de RO)!! Eu teria arranjado um tempo.

Eu adorei as fotos.. parabéns pelo trabalho!!


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Saimon,

O que mais curto (e espero sempre encontrar) nos seus threads são seus vídeos. Adoro eles, desde o primeiro, quando visitou anos atrás o Rio.

Aliás, gostaria que você voltasse à Cidade Maravilhosa e, em vídeo narrasse o que achou de diferente, desde a primeira vez que aqui esteve.


----------

